# New AL law to allow concealed guns without state permit effective Jan. 1



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*New AL law to allow concealed guns without state permit effective Jan. 1*



> Alabama on Jan. 1 will become the latest state to allow people to carry a concealed handgun without a state permit that requires a background check.
> 
> The new state law ends the requirement for a person to get a permit to legally carry a concealed handgun in public. A person can still choose to get a permit if they want to do so.
> 
> The proposal had been introduced unsuccessfully for years in Montgomery, before winning approval this year. The legislation was championed by gun rights advocates who call it "constitutional carry," in reference to the Second Amendment right to keep and bear arms. Opponents, including state sheriffs and others in law enforcement, argued the permits help combat crime and enhance public safety.











New AL law to allow concealed guns without state permit effective Jan. 1


Alabamians will soon be able to carry concealed guns without a state permit or background check. The legislation was championed by advocates of the Second Amendment.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeah- today is the day. I went out twice already today. I kinda expected to see some OC out there- but no. OC has always been legal in ALA without permit-but is rarely seen. Now Concealed carry is legal without permit. 

I'm not convinced this was the best idea. As any criminals that are arrested now-can no longer be charged for concealed carry without a permit. This is a law that was used often, and did help in getting longer sentences for some criminals. It would be different if permits were difficult to obtain. But it is so easy to get one. If you are 18yo and have a clean record and $20?........you can go to the sheriffs office and walk out with a permit in 20 min.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> Yeah- today is the day. I went out twice already today. I kinda expected to see some OC out there- but no. OC has always been legal in ALA without permit-but is rarely seen. Now Concealed carry is legal without permit.
> 
> I'm not convinced this was the best idea. As any criminals that are arrested now-can no longer be charged for concealed carry without a permit. This is a law that was used often, and did help in getting longer sentences for some criminals. It would be different if permits were difficult to obtain. But it is so easy to get one. If you are 18yo and have a clean record and $20?........you can go to the sheriffs office and walk out with a permit in 20 min.


I can't speak for Alabama. But, I think here in TX, people can still be charged for unlawful carry (when they are using constitutional carry) if they are committing a crime AND have the gun. Then the constitutional carry is no longer legal.... If they are being arrested for DWI or have drugs on them, etc....


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> if they are committing a crime AND have the gun. Then the constitutional carry is no longer legal


I'll ck that out for Bama.....I didn't hear that condition given any time this was being discussed in the news. If this is the case also here- then this will not hinder the ability to prosecute in those situations.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> I'll ck that out for Bama.....I didn't hear that condition given any time this was being discussed in the news. If this is the case also here- then this will not hinder the ability to prosecute in those situations.


That is IF the prosecutor will do their job and actually prosecute for the firearm violation and not drop them for a quick plea deal.


----------

